# Sway Control Needed



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

I know this question has been asked in a round about but need some yes or no anwers.

Towing with F-350 crew cab desiel 
Towing a travel trailer, total length of 34'

I have a distribution hitch provided by a dealer but does not have sway control. Dealer wants $222 to install sway control and won't allow me to pull off the lot without it. They will deliver the camper to my house and then I can do what ever I want. So, question.... Is it necessary and is there anyone out there not using it with a camper that size.


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

I just traded in a tt that was 35' and I never had a sway control on it the only I could tell was at high speed and passing or being passed by big trucks.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Am I missing something, doesn't your equal-i-zer hitch provide sway control along with wd. Why the additional sway control?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing something but in your signature you have an Equal-I-Zer which has built in sway protection









John


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but in your signature you have an Equal-I-Zer which has built in sway protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just the distribution hitch potion with no added bars on it


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

winkhink said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but in your signature you have an Equal-I-Zer which has built in sway protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just the distribution hitch potion with no added bars on it
[/quote]

So all you have is the hitch head without the two square bars?

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Am I missing something here? I don't see the word Equalizer anywhere in winkhink's signature








Could it possibly have a Reese setup that's missing the Friction Sway part?? What kind of hitch would they install that's missing sway control that would cost an additional $222 to install? I think we need more info here


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Am I missing something here? I don't see the word Equalizer anywhere in winkhink's signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either he just changed it after I posted or I'm losing my marbles









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Either he just changed it after I posted or I'm losing my marbles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Either he just changed it after I posted or I'm losing my marbles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm








[/quote]

I did make the change as not to confuse anyone. What I have is a receiver (2 1/16th ball) that has two bars that come under and snap in. The ends connect by chain to the frame of the TT after securing with my little cheater bar. On the right side there is a hole where a small ball can go in and connect something (don't know). Dealer told me that they need my truck for 2 hours to do something to it, not sure what. I guess I am a little confused to what is a sway control and a equilizer and distribution hitch.

what I have is similar to this

http://www.equalizerhitch.com/pdf/equalizer_instructions.pdf

This is what it actually looks like on the top

http://www.etrailer.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...ategory_Code=WD


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi winkhink,

Weight distribution helps to adjust the tongue weight so that it is equally distributed from the TV to the TT...You want all 4 tires on your TV to be planted firmly on the ground for handling and safety. Sway control helps in preventing your TT from fishtailing and acting up during windy conditions or being passed by a big rig on the highway. Equalizer is simply the name of the manufacturer of the hitch that alot of us Outbackers swear by.

Have you actually watched the performance videos on Equalizer's website? We have the 1,200/12,000 lb bar set up and are very happy with it. It is W/D and sway control all built into one. The videos really help to understand exactly how it works. There are no chains involved, just the hitch and 2 W/D bars that snap into L Brackets on the trailer frame held in place by 2 pins. Very simple and easy to use once you have it dialed in.

Hope I've given you a good explanation to your question...I had no idea what any of this meant when we first purchased our TT either. If we had known better, we would have had the dealer install the Equalizer hitch instead of the Reese Friction Sway control hitch that they threw into the deal. That kind of setup on a large TT is just wrong and they shouldn't have done it in the first place









I'll be watching this thread closely, hang in there and I'm sure we can help you get it sorted out.


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

They are just trying to get more money out of you by buying something else from them. Save yourself the hassle and spend $399 and have a true Equal-i-zer hitch and sway control all in one sent to the house. I ordered it from RVWHOLESALERS and it got to the house the next day. It was amazing. I ordered it and recieved a email saying it was being processed and the next day I got a tracking number and when I looked it up it said delivered. Called the ol lady and she brought it in the house. ( I was out of town) Very fast delivery.

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...&bestseller

Good luck with the new trailer. We are buying SOB tomorrow. Had to go used and got a good deal on it.

Greg


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

With a truck as long as yours (172 inch wheelbase) you may be fine without any supplemental sway control devices. You will need to make sure the trailer is properly balance with 10% of the trailer weight on the tongue. You will also need to get the weight distribution correct but that shouldn't be too hard. If the sway control the dealer is offering is the simple add on friction bar don't bother your trailer is too long for that type of sway control. If they're offering the dual cam sway control it might be worth it for the added stability.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

gberiksen said:


> They are just trying to get more money out of you by buying something else from them. Save yourself the hassle and spend $399 and have a true Equal-i-zer hitch and sway control all in one sent to the house. I ordered it from RVWHOLESALERS and it got to the house the next day. It was amazing. I ordered it and recieved a email saying it was being processed and the next day I got a tracking number and when I looked it up it said delivered. Called the ol lady and she brought it in the house. ( I was out of town) Very fast delivery.
> 
> http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...&bestseller
> 
> ...


Well said!
(except the part where your ol lady had to bring it into the house...those things are really heavy!)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You still need sway control. That is a lot of trailer, and the right (or wrong) wind could make things rough without sway control. It seems unsure as to what kind of hitch you have but with the others, I agree, get an e-qualizer.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an equalizer bar system as well as a anti sway bar. The anti sway bar fits on a small hitch ball that is on my pickup hitch and goes to another small hitch ball mounted on the side of my trailer hitch. This is a slide system that has an adjustable pressure lever. When the pressure is applied this keeps the trailer from swaying when windy or passing large rigs. I personally would not be without this system. When I pulled without the system I worried when I would see an 18 wheeler coming my way. Now I don't even think about it. Safety is the issue here.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

First let me say that I would agree that you need some sway control device.
Second, it seems a lot of people get confused by the term equalizing hitch (weight distributing) and think it is the same as the Equal-i-zer brand of hitch. They are not the same. With most weight distribution equalizing hitches you need supplemental sway control. The Equal-i-zer brand has built in sway control. Make sure what brand of hitch you have.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

aantolik said:


> First let me say that I would agree that you need some sway control device.
> Second, it seems a lot of people get confused by the term equalizing hitch (weight distributing) and think it is the same as the Equal-i-zer brand of hitch. They are not the same. With most weight distribution equalizing hitches you need supplemental sway control. The Equal-i-zer brand has built in sway control. Make sure what brand of hitch you have.


You must have an Equal-i-zer Brand Hitch too








Thanks for hopefully making things a little clearer in the world of hitch set-up lingo


----------



## pepmike1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wink

Pull it first and see what you think. If you think the weight distro hitch isn't enough, add the sway bar. A guy with a TV and TT that fancy must have some towing savvy!!! Good luck and let us know what you go with.

Pep


----------

